# just shopping by



## phast (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey,
Currently in the market for an allroad. Fiance and I wrestled over what kind of car we were going to get. I wanted something luxo-sport, she wanted an SUV to haul the future kiddos around in. I think the allroad is the perfect compromise. And damn... won't it be fun to drive it to the ski slopes. 
Anyway, just wanted to say hi and apologize in advance for any stupid questions I might have while looking for an AR.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: just shopping by (phast)*

I bought an allroad about a month ago and I love it the thing is a beast. I've already made plans to take it to the slopes this year, what an experience that'll be I've never been snowboarding or skiing before so it'll be a new experience for the me as well as the car.
Good luck on the search...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: just shopping by (vr6ninja)*

welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

